# First Time Beef Jerky



## OldSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

I enjoy using the cheese I've smoked to make trail mix. Basically, I take jerky, pepperoni, and cheese, cube the cheese, and slice the meat into small pieces and mix it together. Vacuum pack it, let it sit for a couple of days to let the flavors meld, and you have an irresistible snack.

But, I wanted to use my own jerky! I prefer jerky to be chewy and on the softer end of the spectrum. Mrs. Smoke has a lot of expensive dental work that she does not want to put at risk with dry jerky. In my opinion, it works best for trail mix anyway. 

I used eye of the round. I marinated overnight in Yoshida's original Teriyaki, and his cracked pepper and garlic. He is a local guy and I love his sauces and restaurant.  If he is present, he always comes to your table to ask if you are enjoying your meal. I also used Prague #1. I strung the pieces on bamboo skewers and hung the meat through the racks. 








I set the smoker to 170 and loaded the smoking tube with hickory. It took a little over four hours to pass the "bend test". I had all of the vents wide open and the lower door cracked open. I also cranked up the air pump to full throttle.







They came out a nice, dark mahogany color. My bite test shows I got the texture I was hoping for and great flavor. Ms. Smoke says, "Great!" I've loaded them into paper bags to sit a spell in the refrigerator. I'll vacuum seal the majority of them, or whatever is left over. Which ever comes first. Yea!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks great. One thing I found I didn't like was vacuum sealing jerky. To me it does something to them. Texture perhaps? Either way I use a desiccant pack. And only do a partial vacuum on them. This is pretty much what you get in the store.


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks great. One thing I found I didn't like was vacuum sealing jerky. To me it does something to them. Texture perhaps? Either way I use a desiccant pack. And only do a partial vacuum on them. This is pretty much what you get in the store.



Thanks for the heads up. I've ordered some. These should also be useful storing rubs and such.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice looking jerky. I prefer the eye of round myself and I do two at a time.. I never felt a reason to vac seal or anything as my wife and kids come to it like ants at a picnic... It never lasts long.


----------



## jkc64 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice looking jerky. I make five pound batches with eye of round, no reason to vac seal it would be a waste of bags. LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2021)

I too like a more Tender Jerky, Kippered Beef actually. Not as dry as Jerky. Mostly 'cause I don't have the Teeth I once did. The only issue is storage. Fully dried Jerky is fine at room temp for an indefinite time. However Kippered Beef, needs to be stored under refrigeration. However, it is perfectly Safe for a 4 to 6 hours at ambient for a day out Fishing, Hunting, Hiking or other function with no refrigeration available or easily carried. Now if you got a Cooler of Beer in the Boat, put the Snack Pack in too,☺...JJ


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Now if you got a Cooler of Beer in the Boat, put the Snack Pack in too,



Good advise. A portion did go to the boat this weekend, and was accompanied by cold beer. I was glad to see the boat survived the snow. I makes me worried when they are running a snow blower up and down the docks!


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 28, 2021)

Trail mix deffinaitly goes well with cold beer. I would eat it all the time, if it didn't cost so much.

I'll have to try making my own later this year. I already have the cheese part taken care of.

Yoshidas is my favorite Teriyaki sauce as well, and like you I like to add pepper and garlic. 

If I'm not in the mood for the black pepper. Sometimes I change it out for brown sugar.

Yours looks great!!


----------



## brare (Mar 4, 2021)

How thick do you all usually cut your meat for jerky? I’m a jerky noob, made it a couple of times now, but haven’t found the right recipe/ thickness combo yet we also like our jerky on the softer side. Op’s teriyaki jerky looks great!


----------



## jkc64 (Mar 4, 2021)

brare said:


> How thick do you all usually cut your meat for jerky? I’m a jerky noob, made it a couple of times now, but haven’t found the right recipe/ thickness combo yet we also like our jerky on the softer side. Op’s teriyaki jerky looks great!



Most recommend 1/4 inch, I like mine sliced 3/16


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 4, 2021)

brare said:


> How thick do you all usually cut your meat for jerky? I’m a jerky noob, made it a couple of times now, but haven’t found the right recipe/ thickness combo yet we also like our jerky on the softer side. Op’s teriyaki jerky looks great!



Thanks, it tastes great. Every time I pass the refrigerator I have to grab a piece. I had the butcher slice it. It was about 1/4”.


----------



## baby kong (May 25, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> I enjoy using the cheese I've smoked to make trail mix. Basically, I take jerky, pepperoni, and cheese, cube the cheese, and slice the meat into small pieces and mix it together. Vacuum pack it, let it sit for a couple of days to let the flavors meld, and you have an irresistible snack.
> 
> But, I wanted to use my own jerky! I prefer jerky to be chewy and on the softer end of the spectrum. Mrs. Smoke has a lot of expensive dental work that she does not want to put at risk with dry jerky. In my opinion, it works best for trail mix anyway.
> 
> ...


damn good on your first try!!!!


----------

